# ΕΑΦΔΣΣ (Ειδική Ασφαλής Φορολογική Διάταξη Σήμανσης Στοιχείων)



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2008)

Από εδώ:

Ως Ειδική Ασφαλής Φορολογική Διάταξη Σήμανσης Στοιχείων (ΕΑΦΔΣΣ) ορίζεται η αυτόνομη λειτουργικά και φυσικά ηλεκτρονική υπολογιστική συσκευή (φορολογικός μηχανισμός), η οποία:


συνδέεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο μέσω Ειδικής θύρας Επικοινωνίας Δεδομένων με διασυνδεόμενο ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστικό σύστημα για την ασφαλή σήμανση των εκδιδομένων στοιχείων, 
δεν διαθέτει καμία άλλη δυνατότητα εισαγωγής δεδομένων και επικοινωνίας για τη σήμανση των εκδιδομένων στοιχείων, εκτός από την Ειδική θύρα Επικοινωνίας Δεδομένων, 
έχει δυνατότητα πλήρους αποσύνδεσης - απόσπασης από διασυνδεόμενο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα επικοινωνίας - λήψης δεδομένων, 
διαθέτει ανεξάρτητη είσοδο ηλεκτρικής τροφοδοσίας και αποτελείται από:

επεξεργαστή που εκτελεί ειδικό λογισμικό για την επεξεργασία και τη σήμανση των στοιχείων (φορολογικό μικροκώδικα), 
μνήμη προγραμμάτων ειδικού λογισμικού (φορολογικού μικροκώδικα), 
μνήμη εργασίας, 
ρολόι, 
φορολογική μνήμη μόνιμης αποθήκευσης δημοσιονομικών δεδομένων, 
φορολογικό εκτυπωτή με αυτόνομη δυνατότητα έκδοσης των δελτίων:

α. Δελτίο Ημερήσιας Φορολογικής Αναφοράς Σήμανσης Στοιχείων - Ζ (ΔΗΦΑΣΣ-Ζ) 
β. Δελτίο Συνόψεων - Υπογραφών Ημέρας - (ΔΣΥΜ) και γ. Δελτίο Ανάγνωσης Περιόδου Φορολογικής Μνήμης Ημερήσιων Συνόψεων-(ΔΑΠΦΜΗΣ).

Σκέφτηκα *Special Secure Tax Layout for the Mark-Up/ Labelling of Records* αλλά θέλω τη βοήθειά σας: δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είδους διάταξη είναι αυτή, ούτε ακριβώς πώς χρησιμοποιείται το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2008)

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω ποιος «αντιγράφει» ποιον:
Special Secure Fiscal Device for Record Signing 
Θα επανέλθω.


----------

